# Acid, pot, peyote, blow?   What drugs did you experiment with in your youth?



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

It struck me that many of you were the right age to try some of these drugs, so feel free to tell us about your tripping.  I guarantee that your story will be respected by most members of this forum, but I can't guarantee the responses of all...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok well at the risk of sounding  Boring..None, ..zero, Nada....no illegals drugs whatsoever..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

April Fools Day was yesterday, so don't try and kid us today...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

Never ... Never....No drugs and never even tried a cigarette! I have asked people who smoke if they taste any better than they smell.
I even hate taking prescribed "drugs" for BP


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

None, unless you count discovering wine at the age of 25.
Curse those wine tasting parties.


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2015)

Alcohol is a drug.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't forget to include tobacco. Nicotine is far more addictive than heroin, and often more lethal.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, do I sense some denial going on here?  Open up and fess up, you know that you need to get this off your chest, and this is a warm, accepting place to do it.  Plus, you can let some of us to enjoy your experiences vicariously...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Perhaps, if certain people appeared to be less caustic and more compassionate, others might be moved to share.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman said:


> Alcohol is a drug.


I know. And it is addictive.
I became hooked eventually and now I abstain for my own good.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, do I sense some denial going on here?  Open up and fess up, you know that you need to get this off your chest, and this is a warm, accepting place to do it.  Plus, you can let some of us to enjoy your experiences vicariously...



You first, Ralphy. Spill.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Commendable, DW.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

DON'T LET THAT GIANT SPIDER EAT ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

... uh ... what was the question?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Flashbacks in the morning, on senior forums. Who knew? Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Flashbacks in the morning, on senior forums. Who knew? Lol.



The flashbacks are bearable - you know you're _really_ in trouble when you try to brush something off your shoulder and it's the floor ... nthego:


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 2, 2015)

All but peyote.  Acid, once.  Blow, a few times, pot continues, legally, too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh, now we are getting somewhere.  But could you share what your experiences were while indulging in your drug(s) of choice?


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 2, 2015)

Acid was not good or bad, it made the sidewalk tilt, blow turned me into a zombie and hurt my nose but pot has endured the test of time.


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Don't forget to include tobacco. Nicotine is far more addictive than heroin, and often more lethal.



Nicotine is the most addictive drug in America, although it is not the toughest one to quit. That award goes to Heroin.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Up until the age of 27... ZERO..   So that was late 70's.   Then I tried pot a few times... Hash once..   That's it.   Nothing in 30+ years.. except alcohol.  

(ps... not even sure what Hash is..  but I was at a party with a huge bong in the center of the room.. and everyone was taking hits and drinking champagne.  I remember it was a really upscale crowd too..  All professional people.. Docs, Dentists and a few execs.  Not a typical stoner crowd)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

At least you can tell the difference, some of us.....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks, QS, that's the honesty we are looking for, and, Shalimar, you are hinting at a  very compelling tale.  Don't be a tease...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, Ralphy, just alcohol and cigarettes. Nothing else.


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2015)

Many seniors become addicts unknowingly from using pain killers prescribed by their doctor. This can happen in a short amount of time. I always tell people that I know and are taking the popular pain killers not to go by the directions on the bottle, but to only use them when needed and then to stop as soon as they no longer need them. I am counselling a 78 year old gentleman now that has become addicted from using Oxycontin. He just can't stop, so I am recommending him to go to rehab and be detoxed. I have to get him into to see one of our Addictionologists and they can have him admitted. I hope to be able to do that today. Medicare will pay for Substance Abuse detoxing. 

I had a friend that broke his ankle not too long ago. He knew that I counseled addicts and he gave me a call. He said that he had to have a cast put on his foot and half way up his leg, so his ankle would heal properly. Then, he said that his doctor gave him 5 mgs. of Percocet w/500 mgs. of Acetaminophen. He was to take two pills every 6 hours. I told him to take one pill and if in an hour he still needed the second pill to take it. If he goes past the hour, then wait until it is time to take the next dose. I also told him that if he didn't need to take any pills, not to, or maybe try Advil. The sooner you can stop the better. 

These opiates are highly addictive and the added acetaminophen doesn't help either. The Poppy, which is where opium and morphine come from, is a beautiful flower, but oh so dangerous and has created a ton of misery for so many that have become hooked.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

But Ralphy, teasing is what I do best, well, second best. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

> I always tell people that I know and are taking the popular pain killers not to go by the directions on the bottle, but to only use them when needed and then to stop as soon as they no longer need them



That's the opposite about what we tell patients in the hospital... Ask for pain meds BEFORE you actually need them.  It's very difficult to get pain back down to tolerable once it has become intolerable... but much easier to keep pain controls at an even level.   So we tell them.. do not be afraid to ask for your med...don't be stoic and wait until you cannot stand it any longer.   But this is in the acute care setting for acute surgical pain..  Addiction usually happens after people get home and the doc keeps refilling their prescription.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Now you are really teasing us!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy, of course you realize that in this age of Big Brother that 'fessing up to using any illegal substance in any kind of detail opens one up to a world of hurt ... heck, even when it's _legal_ we can get into trouble. 

Better to ask what race God is ...


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank gawd for the statute of limitations.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Please don't scare off nervous posters.  What they did were youthful indiscretions...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

Ms Sam said:


> Thank gawd for the statute of limitations.



Yeah, I wonder how that applies to drug usage ... I think it _doesn't_ apply to Federal charges, so something like a Schedule 1 drug (i.e., marijuana) would still be prosecutable. 

What a silly government.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Please don't scare off nervous posters.  What they did were youthful indiscretions...



... which so often come back to chomp us upon the derriere ...


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Up until the age of 27... ZERO..   So that was late 70's.   Then I tried pot a few times... Hash once..   That's it.   Nothing in 30+ years.. except alcohol.
> 
> (ps... not even sure what Hash is..  but I was at a party with a huge bong in the center of the room.. and everyone was taking hits and drinking champagne.  I remember it was a really upscale crowd too..  All professional people.. Docs, Dentists and a few execs.  Not a typical stoner crowd)



I knew someone was going to mention this. Doctors always tell their patients to stay ahead of the pain. I agree with that thinking, especially if it is neurological because there just isn't anything else as effective as an opiate when it comes to dealing with nerve pain. However, many and I do mean many doctors have stated over and over that minor surgeries, such as setting a bone and the pain that follows can sometimes be contained by using an analgesic, ibuprofen or a non-steroidal inflammatory like Naproxen or Aleve type drug. I was only stating that only to take the medicine if needed. Most patients believe that you should just follow the directions on the label, regardless. 

Heck, I know doctors that prescribe Oxycodone on a regular basis and then also prescribe Dilaudid (Hydromorphone) for breakout pain. Talk about becoming addicted. Pain killers in the U.S. have become a huge problem with healthcare costs. It is estimated that over $600 billion is spent each year. Women over-dosing is also on the rise. In that last 8 years, women over-dosing on opiates has risen 400%. Something to think about.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

OK, now can we get back to the good stuff?  I wish I had attended a bong party, rather than just booze...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I wonder how that applies to drug usage ... I think it _doesn't_ apply to Federal charges, so something like a Schedule 1 drug (i.e., marijuana) would still be prosecutable.
> 
> What a silly government.



Don't drug charges only cover possession ?  I don't think that you can be arrested and prosecuted if you tell someone you once tried a drug..  I think they have to catch you with the drug in your pocket or car..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Formerly, I smoked cigarettes and other substances.  I continue to drink alcohol.  If you want further information, you'll have to pull my fingernails out with pliers, or waterboard, or leave a tap dripping, or loudly chew gum.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman said:


> I knew someone was going to mention this. Doctors always tell their patients to stay ahead of the pain. I agree with that thinking, especially if it is neurological because there just isn't anything else as effective as an opiate when it comes to dealing with nerve pain. However, many and I do mean many doctors have stated over and over that minor surgeries, such as setting a bone and the pain that follows can sometimes be contained by using an analgesic, ibuprofen or a non-steroidal inflammatory like Naproxen or Aleve type drug. I was only stating that only to take the medicine if needed. Most patients believe that you should just follow the directions on the label, regardless.
> 
> Heck, I know doctors that prescribe Oxycodone on a regular basis and then also prescribe Dilaudid (Hydromorphone) for breakout pain. Talk about becoming addicted. Pain killers in the U.S. have become a huge problem with healthcare costs. It is estimated that over $600 billion is spent each year. Women over-dosing is also on the rise. In that last 8 years, women over-dosing on opiates has risen 400%. Something to think about.



Again.. I was talking about acute surgical pain, or cancer pain... when a narcotic is used for actual acute pain, there is little chance of addiction.  The problem comes with docs that are too lazy post acute care to taper down meds.. or switch to a non-narcotic analgesic but keep renewing the narcotic pills.


As for severe end of life pain... I'm of the opinion that addiction is the least of the problem.  If a person is dying.. they should be using everything possible to make them comfortable.. If they become addicted.. does it matter?


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2015)

Absolutely, people with cancer pain, or any end of life disease should be able to use whatever gives them relief and comfort. My heart goes out to those people.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Can we get back on track?  What else happened besides the smoking and drinking at that bong party?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2015)

We had a wicked game of spin the bottle, Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, but that was before bong parties...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Can we get back on track?  What else happened besides the smoking and drinking at that bong party?



ok..... well...  There was a candy dish out on the table.. with assorted pills...  I do not know what they were, and I didn't try anything... However, I remember one guy crawling down the hallway on his stomach...It looked like he was trying to swim.    Someone told me he was a dentist.. lol!!   Guess the laughing gas at work wasn't enough for him.   

This reminds me of that Three Dog Night song.. "Momma Told me not to Come"..   lol!!

Sorry to disappoint you Ralphy...  No orgy or getting naked was involved...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Who said I was looking for getting naked or orgies?  But maybe some other posters had those kind of experiences that they would be willing to share...:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy, if you want to experience a bong party, why not host your own? RSVP, of course, quickly before one forgets.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

But I don't know any women to invite that would want to indulge due to their age, and I don't want any old guys...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

You don't know women very well, Ralphy, such innocence in someone of your mature age bracket?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But I don't know any women to invite that would want to indulge due to their age, and I don't want any old guys...



I would add that the party was at the apartment of the son of the owner of the company my then boyfriend worked for.  It was pretty cool..  all thirty-somethings.. dressed really nice...  and sitting around  sipping champagne and taking an occasional hit from the bong in the middle of the room..  the room was Smokey of course and really... it was a pretty cool scene..

Many years later, I did find out that the host of that party ended up in the Pen for possession and selling drugs..   With all daddy's money you would think that wouldn't have happened..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably it was a good thing that bongs were not available in my younger days or I might have been strung out all of the time. Hangovers from booze kept me sober from one weekend to the next...


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 2, 2015)

So, I've been googling Phil's thoughts about the criminality of my drug confessions and I am happy to announce we are free and clear, unless you are a fugitive and I am not.  
As for my California Medical Pot, I could be arrested by the FBI or DEA if Obama hadn't told states with med pot laws the FEDS will stay out of their business and I stay within the state laws regarding my  prescription for pot, which I do, I'm not stoopid or too stoned.  ;-)
There is also legislation that passed the House and in the Senate to demote pot to a Schedule 2 drug, ALB15309.
So, I think I'm good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Probably it was a good thing that bongs were not available in my younger days or I might have been strung out all of the time. Hangovers from booze kept me sober from one weekend to the next...



That's the difference between pot and booze, you don't get hangover with pot.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, pot is slowly getting to legalized status here and maybe I could smoke it while drinking a martini and have a bong effect...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Why do you think that smoking pot from a bong is different from smoking it in a reefer?  It might be smoother as it is water filtered.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2015)

This old country boy never even heard the word bong until I was in my thirtys.  I thought it was a noise the round thingy on the Gong show made.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, quite right, but I am not sure that there are any local head shops.  Oh, well, I'll check online...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Around here you can go into any Middle Eastern shop and buy a Hookah pipe...   It's a legal bong..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

The only ME shop around here is a rug dealer...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The only ME shop around here is a rug dealer...



In big cities, they are everywhere


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, I may be a freak but the best I did on drugs is a few beers as a 17-18 year old.  No other drugs at all.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Having had a live-in boyfriend, late 70's, standing in front of a spiderman poster and I had to leave the apt to call his mother and sisters to tell them to come get him as I didn't know what to do with him, that was enough to keep me from indulging.  But, oh wait, there was that summer of 73 when I had some serious giggles, but realized, this wasn't for me when I realized, all I needed was some globe lights to give me that same spinning weird sensation, though I missed the giggles part, not the munchies.  Wait, it wasn't legal and all those drunk adults around, that was ok, no fair.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

I thought the munchies were a great part!   I was super skinny so it didn't matter, but being ravenous and the enjoyment of a simple baloney sandwich with mayo and a bag of Doritos or two or three.... was heavenly..


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2015)

Growing up in Denver, it was a "right of passage" to go up to Boulder to the Coors brewery, on your 18th birthday, and have your first "legal" beer.  There was a period of a few months, while in Germany, that I became quite fond of that good stout German beer, and it was a minor miracle that I didn't crash the car.  Luckily, I survived that phase, and haven't been drunk in decades.  I've never had any desire to experiment with illegal drugs, and would only support the use of marijuana for medical purposes.  I keep a bottle of flavored Vodka, or Brandy in the kitchen, and have a nip before bedtime....relaxes me such that I usually get a sound 7 or 8 hours of solid sleep.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

I was a young person in Vancouver, B.C. in the 60s and 70s - so take a guess.

One of our supply shops in Toronto:  http://www.friendlystranger.com/


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Growing up in Denver, it was a "right of passage" to go up to Boulder to the Coors brewery, on your 18th birthday, and have your first "legal" beer.  There was a period of a few months, while in Germany, that I became quite fond of that good stout German beer, and it was a minor miracle that I didn't crash the car.  Luckily, I survived that phase, and haven't been drunk in decades.  I've never had any desire to experiment with illegal drugs, and would only support the use of marijuana for medical purposes.  I keep a bottle of flavored Vodka, or Brandy in the kitchen, and have a nip before bedtime....relaxes me such that I usually get a sound 7 or 8 hours of solid sleep.



Some folks feel the same about a joint.  Pot is only illegal because we as a society have said it's illegal...  Alcohol is worse as far as damage and addiction goes.. and it's legal because we made it so.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Some folks feel the same about a joint.  Pot is only illegal because we as a society have said it's illegal...  Alcohol is worse as far as damage and addiction goes.. and it's legal because we made it so.



In some countries (India) pot grows wild at the side of the road.  You can pick it and use it, but it's illegal to sell it.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Some folks feel the same about a joint.  Pot is only illegal because we as a society have said it's illegal...  Alcohol is worse as far as damage and addiction goes.. and it's legal because we made it so.



Alcohol, was once illegal too, till they fought to make it not so, law enforcement had their hands full and the so called upstanding general public, weren't all that against legalizing that gem that has been responsible for far too many deaths before and since, so high ho, high ho.  I don't much really care for either, but as an idiotic teen, I made many a mistake.  Still making mistakes, but nothing related to drugs nor alcohol.  

Wait, wait, I take that back, I like a little drink now and again, but more juice than alcohol in it thank you very much, not back on my high horse if you don't mind and riding into the sun set.  layful:


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2015)

It seems that no matter how many laws are passed, people will still fool around with these drugs.  Prohibition should have taught us that the government cannot keep people from destroying their lives.  All our current drug laws do is make the illegal drug dealers and Mexican drug cartels filthy rich.  If people persist in using this stuff, the Best solution is to make it legal, control it, and tax it.  Such steps might not do much to lessen the usage, but it would go a long way towards curbing the crime that is turning large parts of our cities into zones of Anarchy.  Our leaders could learn much from looking at places like The Netherlands, and how that nation has handled drug usage.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Judging from all the stories about "Speak Easies"  and bathtub Gin.... I'd say the general public likes to be sauced... Besides.. Organized Crime was making a fortune..  The Government decided they should be the ones making the money.. so they ended prohibition.    NOW it's the drug cartels making the money.. but people are NOT going to stop using their poison of choice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I thought the munchies were a great part!   I was super skinny so it didn't matter, but being ravenous and the enjoyment of a simple baloney sandwich with mayo and a bag of Doritos or two or three.... was heavenly..



My munchies of choice were potato chips and ice cream or any combination of sweet and salty.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Judging from all the stories about "Speak Easies"  and bathtub Gin.... I'd say the general public likes to be sauced... Besides.. Organized Crime was making a fortune..  The Government decided they should be the ones making the money.. so they ended prohibition.    NOW it's the drug cartels making the money.. but people are NOT going to stop using their poison of choice.



Ever see the PBS series on prohibition?  Really interesting and some was funny like the ice cream vans that actually had booze.  Or prescriptions for whisky for medicinal purposes.  The president and everybody else had plenty of booze.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

There was no prohibition in Canada..... cross border 'shopping' !


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My munchies of choice were potato chips and ice cream or any combination of sweet and salty.



Oh same here, and I had no body issues back then well into my twenties, but, still, eating all that junk, just wasn't healthy especially trying to find it late at night when everything is closed.  Now I live up the street from a place called Munchies, so ironic.    I haven't been to the place not once, but the aromas coming from there are quite tempting and their open till the wee hours of the mornings to serve the pub crowd I guess.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That's the opposite about what we tell patients in the hospital... Ask for pain meds BEFORE you actually need them.  It's very difficult to get pain back down to tolerable once it has become intolerable... but much easier to keep pain controls at an even level.   So we tell them.. do not be afraid to ask for your med...don't be stoic and wait until you cannot stand it any longer.   But this is in the acute care setting for acute surgical pain..  Addiction usually happens after people get home and the doc keeps refilling their prescription.



This is absolutely what I was told when I had my hip surgeries.  Matter of fact, the surgeon told me that severe pain can inhibit healing.   So I took my meds as instructed, and quit when I wasn't in pain anymore.  I guess I don't quite understand why people get addicted, because I certainly didn't get any "high" or good feelings from the meds.  They just stopped the pain.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ok well at the risk of sounding  Boring..None, ..zero, Nada....no illegals drugs whatsoever..




Same as Hollydolly,I think I had enough brains to avoid all of it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Same as Hollydolly,I think I had enough brains to avoid all of it.




Well aren't you commendable.   So are you calling the rest of us Brainless?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

I did my share of hallucinogens and smokables while young, even made the requisite brownies, can still taste them. My mother never did figure out that the large 'tomato' plant at the top corner of our back garden was, in fact, something else. Man, did I take good care of that tomato patch! Favourite Munchie, chocolate, or French fries--even together. But pot often made me paranoid, many women seemed to experience the same reaction, more so than men. My son assures me that that has been his experience as well.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Same as Hollydolly,I think I had enough brains to avoid all of it.



How rude. :hiteachother:  I know which one I am


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

some people cannot smoke pot.   My son tells me it gives him a very bad reaction.. so he does not partake..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

It is nice to know that the good ship Self-Righteous is alive and well,  oh, the burden of perfection. Have another drink? Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Oh same here, and I had no body issues back then well into my twenties, but, still, eating all that junk, just wasn't healthy especially trying to find it late at night when everything is closed.  Now I live up the street from a place called Munchies, so ironic.    I haven't been to the place not once, but the aromas coming from there are quite tempting and their open till the wee hours of the mornings to serve the pub crowd I guess.



I was skinny or average weight back then no matter what I ate.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

All this talk of munchies is sending me directly to the freezer where I keep far too much brown sugar fudge. Someone rescue me!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

OMG fudge!  I could kill some fudge.  I'm dieting and not cheating.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> All this talk of munchies is sending me directly to the freezer where I keep far too much brown sugar fudge. Someone rescue me!



mmmmmmmmm fudge, could I have just a whiff, pretty please.  :drool1:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, Annie!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

April, you sure can. This stuff rocks, made with butter and whipping cream...better than sex (I think)?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, you sure can. This stuff rocks, made with butter and whipping cream...better than sex (I think)?



If not better than, as good as!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, you sure can. This stuff rocks, made with butter and whipping cream...*better than sex* (I think)?


 

Lets not get crazy, we need to add in some ice cream than we can say that.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> DON'T LET THAT GIANT SPIDER EAT ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ... uh ... what was the question?



I spent my early 20s in Santa Cruz, California.  Loved every minute.  But that as then, this is now.  'Nuff said.  Phil, does the term "window pane" ring a bell with you?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Glinda, I remember window pane, awesome!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Now you've done it, April. I want some homemade chocolate-cherry-cream-cheese ice cream. Must find ice cream maker, I must, I must, I.......


----------



## Glinda (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, I remember window pane, awesome!



Shalimar!!!  Who knew??  What a lovely trip down memory lane, huh?  (no pun intended)  We need to talk.  :cheerful:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, we do, Glinda, I'll even tell you 'bout my year with the twin Danes.!!! Lol


----------



## oakapple (Apr 2, 2015)

Never took any drugs at all, and was never tempted.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Lets not get crazy, we need to add in some ice cream than we can say that.



Okay, now I've got sugar on the brain.....   a brownie topped with Ben & Jerry's Karamel Sutra ice cream and chocolate sauce and whipped cream.  Better than sex!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey, Glinda, re Danes, best organic exercise program I ever had!  HaHaHaHa. Wicked, unrepentant Shalimar. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hey, Glinda, re Danes, best organic exercise program I ever had!  HaHaHaHa. Wicked, unrepentant Shalimar. Sigh.



 :badgirl:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

I've got a couple of cheesecakes in the freezer, saving for easter sunday, but .... maybe, just a bite or two.  

But it's national peanut and jelly day today, so I'm going with that - toast with peanut butter and cherry jelly.  Oh well, it will have to do.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

But Annie, when I'm bad I'm best! Giggle, giggle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> But Annie, when I'm bad I'm best! Giggle, giggle.



Bad is fun!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, it is, Annie, yes it is.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, don't mean to bust your bubbles, yes a bit of bad was fun til it wasn't anymore, ..... til some people died and others went to jail.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Don't drug charges only cover possession ?  I don't think that you can be arrested and prosecuted if you tell someone you once tried a drug..  I think they have to catch you with the drug in your pocket or car..



I'm not so sure about that, especially with all the flexible ways the law can be applied these days. If I were to walk into the local FBI office and tell them that I'm the Zodiac Killer, they would have me cooling my heels in the hoosegow in a New York minute. Same if I told them I had used pot years ago, I think - legally it's an admission of guilt to a felony charge.

Of course I'm not a lawyer - I just portray one in my bathroom.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Bad is fun!!



WOW...  one bong party and look at the crowd I get lumped into!!   :joke:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, now I've got sugar on the brain.....   a brownie topped with Ben & Jerry's Karamel Sutra ice cream and chocolate sauce and whipped cream. * Better than sex!*



I'll take your word for it but I have grave reservations about it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie, my ' bad' comment ref. sex, not drugs, but you are correct. It wasn't all peace and plastic flowers. I lost a girlfriend to suicide, courtesy of the effects of MDA.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver, lumped into? Are yah bragging or bitching? Giggle.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, my ' bad' comment ref. sex, not drugs, but you are correct. It wasn't all peace and plastic flowers. I lost a girlfriend to suicide, courtesy of the effects of MDA.



Got it, Shalimar, didn't mean to bring anyone down ...... I guess I'm thinking of the 'sex drugs and rock & roll' stereotype - which was all too true, in my experience.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie, no worries. Hopefully we can enjoy the positive memories we have of that time without romanticizing it all out of proportion.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, no worries. Hopefully we can enjoy the positive memories we have of that time without romanticizing it all out of proportion.



Good for you seeing that and glad you have the positive memories to look back on, Shalimar. :rose:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 2, 2015)

I only smoked pot a few times-actually the first time I smoked,it was hash. Brought some home and hubby freaked out,we were brand newly married,I was still in high school and he was very much a straight arrow. But after his military duties were over,he got to like pot a lot. I just never much cared for it and it did make me paranoid. I remember smoking one night when the kids were little and we had a fire burning in the fireplace. It was sparking and a couple of small embers flew out and landed on the carpet. I sat there watching them and thought to myself "I should get up and step on them so a fire doesn`t start during the night." I was too stoned to actually do it though. That`s when I decided that being a parent and getting stoned was not a good mix and didn`t do it again. Never did get into the coke or anything else that was so prevalent in the 80s. Smoked cigarettes like a fiend though-5 packs a day til I quit cold turkey when I was 38. Now I drink red wine


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Quitting cold turkey, after smoking five packs a day! Wow! Mrs. Robinson, that is impressive.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll take your word for it but I have grave reservations about it.



You're obviously not a sugar addict!  I'd have to say sex can be even better than sugar, but there is competition there.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 2, 2015)

Speaking of pot brownies....my niece is currently battling a rare form of cancer. Went in for what was to be an extremely extensive surgery last week but they opened her up and immediately closed her back up-tumors were too extensive to operate. She told me a friend is bringing her brownies on Saturday to see if that helps with pain control. She is currently on powerful narcotics and hates being on those.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, my ' bad' comment ref. sex, not drugs, but you are correct. It wasn't all peace and plastic flowers. I lost a girlfriend to suicide, courtesy of the effects of MDA.



Yes, I was referring more to sex.  I knew of a girl in high school who had a bad trip on acid and ended up in a mental institution, never saw her again.  Scared me away from acid which I most likely would have given a try.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I only smoked pot a few times-actually the first time I smoked,it was hash. Brought some home and hubby freaked out,we were brand newly married,I was still in high school and he was very much a straight arrow. But after his military duties were over,he got to like pot a lot. I just never much cared for it and it did make me paranoid. I remember smoking one night when the kids were little and we had a fire burning in the fireplace. It was sparking and a couple of small embers flew out and landed on the carpet. I sat there watching them and thought to myself "I should get up and step on them so a fire doesn`t start during the night." I was too stoned to actually do it though. That`s when I decided that being a parent and getting stoned was not a good mix and didn`t do it again. Never did get into the coke or anything else that was so prevalent in the 80s. Smoked cigarettes like a fiend though-5 packs a day til I quit cold turkey when I was 38. Now I drink red wine



Pot only made me paranoid when out in public, usually going for munchies.  Otherwise, I was relaxed but chatty. 

Good for you on quitting smoking!  I smoked 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day when I quit - 22 years ago.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Quitting cold turkey, after smoking five packs a day! Wow! Mrs. Robinson, that is impressive.



I did that after watching Yul Brynner being asked,in an interview,what he would change about his life,if he could. He replied "the cigarettes." He was dying of cancr at the time. I just said "That`s it-no more." Not that it was easy-even today,25 years later,I could still be tempted. But I know if I even have one......


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Speaking of pot brownies....my niece is currently battling a rare form of cancer. Went in for what was to be an extremely extensive surgery last week but they opened her up and immediately closed her back up-tumors were too extensive to operate. She told me a friend is bringing her brownies on Saturday to see if that helps with pain control. She is currently on powerful narcotics and hates being on those.



How sad.  Hope the brownie and its ingredients help her.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I did that after watching Yul Brynner being asked,in an interview,what he would change about his life,if he could. He replied "the cigarettes." He was dying of cancr at the time. I just said "That`s it-no more." Not that it was easy-even today,25 years later,I could still be tempted. But I know if I even have one......



After 22 years I still think how nice it would be to have one.  But I know I never can.  I was motivated by the fact that breathing was becoming far too much work and I didn't find the prospect of emphysema very appealing.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, I was referring more to sex.  I knew of a girl in high school who had a bad trip on acid and ended up in a mental institution, never saw her again.  Scared me away from acid which I most likely would have given a try.



Oh, I was so mistaken - I thought you were talking about having sex while ON drugs, like doing acid, pot, drinking wine and cocaine and having sex, seeing this thread is about those things.  I guess I need to read more carefully.  damn! LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

I LOVE to smoke....  seriously... I love it..  BUT I don't smoke nor have I touched a cigarette in over 20 years..  I just know if I picked one up, I'd be back to a pack a day in no time.   Sometimes I can be sitting at a red light and the guy in the car next to me is smoking... I get a whiff of it and breathe in real hard..   Love it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Oh, I was so mistaken - I thought you were talking about having sex while ON drugs, like doing acid, pot, drinking wine and cocaine and having sex, seeing this thread is about those things.  I guess I need to read more carefully.  damn! LOL



Well, only did pot so sometimes it was pot + sex.  Or sex + alcohol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I LOVE to smoke....  seriously... I love it..  BUT I don't smoke nor have I touched a cigarette in over 20 years..  I just know if I picked one up, I'd be back to a pack a day in no time.   Sometimes I can be sitting at a red light and the guy in the car next to me is smoking... I get a whiff of it and breathe in real hard..   Love it.



Sometimes it smells good when someone lights up, but I'm glad that most of the time I think it stinks.  When I'm drinking a beer I sometimes think how good a cigarette would taste with it.  I've only been seriously tempted once and that 5 years after I quit - broke up with long term boyfriend, mom died, co-worker stabbed me in the back, all in a short amount of time. 

Last cigarette was Jan. 31, 1993.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

ha ha ha, AS , I was pretty much joking, no I didn't mean that it would be sex and all of the above, LOL, although that is not completely unheard of either. I think were all good here. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> ha ha ha, AS , I was pretty much joking, no I didn't mean that it would be sex and all of the above, LOL, although that is not completely unheard of either. I think were all good here. LOL



LOL!  I'm sure there are some who've done them all at the same time!!  I've known some very wild people.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Man, now I want a cigarette and um. well, I'm definitely going to refrain from the cigarettes.  What's funny is the past few days, I've been smelling them and I don't smoke, I'm wondering if someone in my building is smoking so much it's permeating thought the building and makings it's way into my apt.  I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 2, 2015)

April, I think people that used to smoke are very sensitive about the smell of cigarettes...I know I can smell them a mile away.

As for the other stuff, I've never done drugs or pot, only cigarettes and thank goodness that is i the past.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Annie, perhaps some of us just like sex! All in favour--or do I have to take a poll? Stop laughing, girl, and get up off the floor! Lol.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 2, 2015)

GIRLS...GIRLS!!!!


I'm in favor...lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, perhaps some of us just like sex! All in favour--or do I have to take a poll? Stop laughing, girl, and get up off the floor! Lol.



:yes:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I LOVE to smoke....  seriously... I love it..  BUT I don't smoke nor have I touched a cigarette in over 20 years..  I just know if I picked one up, I'd be back to a pack a day in no time.   Sometimes I can be sitting at a red light and the guy in the car next to me is smoking... I get a whiff of it and breathe in real hard..   Love it.





Shalimar said:


> Annie, perhaps some of us just like sex! All in favour--or do I have to take a poll? Stop laughing, girl, and get up off the floor! Lol.




Trying not to think of such wonderful things as not to get into trouble.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Red wine blends.... from obscure little vinyards.   Now that's my new thing..   Actually I've just discovered the blends.. I've only had the cabarets and the Merlots..  Blends are smoother.. less acidic..  and perhaps not as dry..  My new favorite is called Rare Red..  and I've found another good one called Hot to Trot... which by the way fits into this thread just fine...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Hot to trot! Wonderful, perhaps that's what we should call our gang! (rolls around on her patent leather floor laughing)!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

See, QSTACK, you really are a bad girl!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My new favorite is called Rare Red..  and I've found another good one called Hot to Trot... which by the way fits into this thread just fine...



:rofl::rofl1:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry QuickSilver, my iPad did weird stuff when I tried to type your initials. No intention on my part to do a review on anyone's possible breast size. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's the label... if you see it grab a bottle..  Not expensive.. about $10


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

This one is even better if you can find it... Also about $10..  I can only find it at Whole foods...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I've got a couple of cheesecakes in the freezer, saving for easter sunday, but .... maybe, just a bite or two.
> 
> But it's national peanut and jelly day today, so I'm going with that - toast with peanut butter and cherry jelly.  Oh well, it will have to do.


Is Jelly ...Jelly as in the one you mix with water ??? Or is it Jam ???  Sorry I'm an Aussie .... We don't eat Jelly... And peanut butter on toast ..


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Is Jelly ...Jelly as in the one you mix with water ??? Or is it Jam ???  Sorry I'm an Aussie .... We don't eat Jelly... And peanut butter on toast ..



Jelly is usually clear and jigglie, it comes in a jar, it is spread on toast... not to be confused with Jello.. which is flavored gelatin that you mix in hot water and it sets when you put it in the fridge. ....   Jam has pieces of smushed up fruit in it, comes in a jar and you spread that on toast also.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Never ... Never....No drugs and never even tried a cigarette! I have asked people who smoke if they taste any better than they smell.
> I even hate taking prescribed "drugs" for BP


Oh just to add to this Original post , I have never drank either..tasted beer for the first time at 40 , As a child I never received Christmas / birthday gifts because my parents couldn't afford to buy anything,   BUT  they could afford to go to the club/ pub every night and smoke as well ,,,,That's the reason I never touched any drink, smokes or drugs But there again I was never approached with any such things as drugs I didn't go anywhere and that included school as I was the baby sitter for younger siblings.. I longed to go to ballroom dancing to learn but was always busy cooking , washing and baby sitting for 8 kids including myself ... My parents paid the price for abusing their bodies , Both passed away at only 60 and 61 but my mother had spent the last 9 years of her life in an institution with other Brain damaged people mostly due to Alcohol abuse  as in my mothers case ( I always looked at it as a what a way to spend your life locked up )
My sister who passed away at 50 was a victim of her parents abuse and more than likely the cause she tuned to crime and drug abuse.. ...We were all abused in one way or another but I choose a different path than the rest of my siblings


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Jelly is usually clear and jigglie, it comes in a jar, it is spread on toast... not to be confused with Jello.. which is flavored gelatin that you mix in hot water and it sets when you put it in the fridge. ....   Jam has pieces of smushed up fruit in it, comes in a jar and you spread that on toast also.


 Thanks Q/S We eat jam,on toast , Or jam and cream on bread . Jelly is what we mix with water and set in the fridge


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

(Re 14 Hands Hot to Trot) - What a gorgeous wine label, QS.  I'll see if it's available here.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Oh just to add to this Original post , I have never drank either..tasted beer for the first time at 40 , As a child I never received Christmas / birthday gifts because my parents couldn't afford to buy anything,   BUT  they could afford to go to the club/ pub every night and smoke as well ,,,,That's the reason I never touched any drink, smokes or drugs But there again I was never approached with any such things as drugs I didn't go anywhere and that included school as I was the baby sitter for younger siblings.. I longed to go to ballroom dancing to learn but was always busy cooking , washing and baby sitting for 8 kids including myself ... My parents paid the price for abusing their bodies , Both passed away at only 60 and 61 but my mother had spent the last 9 years of her life in an institution with other Brain damaged people mostly due to Alcohol abuse  as in my mothers case ( I always looked at it as a what a way to spend your life locked up )
> My sister who passed away at 50 was a victim of her parents abuse and more than likely the cause she tuned to crime and drug abuse.. ...We were all abused in one way or another but I choose a different path than the rest of my siblings



Good on you, Kaydee, for breaking the destructive cycle. 

I'm a bit disturbed by the response to people who have never indulged in illegal substances that they are somehow self righteous. Not indulging is tobacco and alcohol turns out to be a blessing when your life is reviewed in hindsight. It that self righteousness or a realistic evaluation or risk and damage?

I have long been concerned about my sister and my son, both of whom smoke and drink at dangerous levels. It concerns me that I might outlive both of them.


----------



## John C (Apr 2, 2015)

Having been born in 1931, I missed those years when drugs were fashionable.  Alcohol is a different story; I had my first drink in 1953 and have enjoyed beer, vodka tonic and bourbon since then.  In the late nineties, this came to a halt because of medications that didn't mix with alcohol.  Also, I smoked cigarettes for part of my life.  During my very early years, my friends would sneak and smoke cigarettes.  Our brand was Wings because they cost 15 cents a a pack and you got an airplane card free.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman said:


> Nicotine is the most addictive drug in America,  although it is not the toughest one to quit. That award goes to  Heroin.



I've had inmate workers who were heroin addicts tell me that nicotine withdrawals were worse than kicking heroin.

   Of course, maybe they were just trying to bum a cigarette...


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never done any sort of drug.  I do enjoy an occasional glass of wine, but the health benefits of red wine are well known.  I've never been drunk, I have too much self respect to do that to myself.  Being 71 I was of age right in the middle of the drug/hippie craze, but my parents made it clear how destructive that choice could be.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

DW, I hear what you are saying. Excess is dangerous on multiple levels. To me the self righteousness lies not in the avoidance of mind altering substances, but in the assumption that those of us who made alternate choices during our youth did so out of a lack of self respect. That is a smug and arrogant statement, made by persons who prefer to condemn rather attempt to understand a different point of reference. I can only speak for myself, but my forays into wonderland were motivated by a youthful curiosity, and a desire to have fun. I did not overindulge, had fun, and grew out of  it. No regrets. My self respect did, and does not enter into it, irregardless of the opinion of the resident thought police.lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> DW, I hear what you are saying. Excess is dangerous on multiple levels. To me the self righteousness lies not in the avoidance of mind altering substances, but in the assumption that those of us who made alternate choices during our youth did so out of a lack of self respect. That is a smug and arrogant statement, made by persons who prefer to condemn rather attempt to understand a different point of reference. I can only speak for myself, but my forays into wonderland were motivated by a youthful curiosity, and a desire to have fun. I did not overindulge, had fun, and grew out of  it. No regrets. My self respect did, and does not enter into it, irregardless of the opinion of the resident thought police. lol.



And yet, could it not be said that the same youthful curiosity is driving the ICE epidemic? Fun is the lure here too. And like all illegal activities, the people who are enriched are criminals who don't care two hoots for the collateral damage.

What advice should we offer the current generation about experimenting with drugs?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2015)

I think all we can do is tell the truth about any given drug's affects. Attempts to moralize will be viewed with contempt by a generation which sees it's parents all too often zoned out on booze, trannquilizers, opiate painkillers. Legalize, not criminalize. During prohibition, gangsters Ran amok. Gov't control is far better than the other alternatives. I do not think we can stop the young from experimenting, but, perhaps, we can make it less lethal. I have a friend who worked for many years as a customs officer on the border between Canada and the United States. He unequivocally states that the war against drugs was lost some time ago, but the politicians refuse to deal with it. He says it is a feel good farce, pablum for the people. Many law enforcement officers feel the same way, including hi wife, who is currently a police detective.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

I heard on the SA radio yesterday,  that of all the people killed on South Australian Roads last year Over 50% had some sort of drugs in their system. 120 people were killed on SA roads in 2014


----------



## Pappy (Apr 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Jelly is usually clear and jigglie, it comes in a jar, it is spread on toast... not to be confused with Jello.. which is flavored gelatin that you mix in hot water and it sets when you put it in the fridge. ....   Jam has pieces of smushed up fruit in it, comes in a jar and you spread that on toast also.



Wasnt there a song that went, "It must be jelly cause jam don't shake like that." I'll have to google it now that it's stuck in my head.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Wasnt there a song that went, "It must be jelly cause jam don't shake like that." I'll have to google it now that it's stuck in my head.



I've heard about that song.   Post it if you find it.. lol!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ahh, yes, those big band sounds, we've really gone a long way back on this thread...


----------

